# Finally got my poodle back! (feet shave)



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a shaved face and feet person 100%. I tried growing out his feet but couldn't take it anymore. I didn't realize I was so bad at growing hair lol.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I love Leroy's nails! Can't wait until Fleur's nails are a little bigger.

He is one stylish poodle for sure!!


----------



## idigjars (Jan 9, 2012)

I like shaved face and feet also. Your dog is beautiful. Thank you for sharing pics with us. Paul


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He looks great! And I love the blue nails.

I've been letting Gigi's footsies get hairy, too, just at the insistence of my family. But I miss her little shaved feet; although she absolutely hates it when I do shave them and always fights me on it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I gave Maddy a little modified lamb with shaved feet...I love it! She looks so perky and adorable, it suits her personality much more than the puppy clip which she was in before. I too am a shaved face/feet person


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Leroy is so handsome!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow... from Doodle feet to Poodle feet! What a difference, eh? I love the poodle feet and haven't been able to leave Russell's long enough to see furry feet


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't care if some people on this forum have referred to them as "monkey feet," I love having Beau's paws clean shaven. (Actually, the monkey feet thing is kind of funny.) One of our favorite things is watching Beau spread his toes way apart to make "star feet" when he stretches; couldn't see that if he had doodle feet!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I love his blue nail polish!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree--quite an improvement!

--Q


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I don't care if some people on this forum have referred to them as "monkey feet," I love having Beau's paws clean shaven. (Actually, the monkey feet thing is kind of funny.) One of our favorite things is watching Beau spread his toes way apart to make "star feet" when he stretches; couldn't see that if he had doodle feet!


I must have missed the monkey-feet posts. Actually, my kids call them rat feet. The fist time they said that, I laughed so hard. The sort of do look a little ratish.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Poodles have the prettiest feet IMO. They look great shaved. If you want to see monkey feet on a dog, shave a shih tzu's foot! Maltese have semi-monkey feet. 

My husband came back from a business trip. He saw Leroy for the first time in days, and saw a blue bow in his hair. He exclaimed "What is that in your hair?! Men don't wear bows!!" I asked him "Is that really the first thing you notice?? Ask Leroy to give you a high five," and as soon as I said that Leroy started pawing at my husband's chest. My husband saw Leroy's feet and nails and just shook his head lol. Other people say "Oh! What a cute boy!... or girl???" cause they see the blue color. Hey, at least now they are questioning the gender; before it was just "What a cute girl!"


----------



## ThePoodleLovers (Feb 4, 2012)

He's stunning! I'm also a fan of the shaved feet.. not sure I could deal with the nail polish all over the carpet aha


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

He is so cute.


----------

